# need replacement window feedback



## markhammer (Oct 6, 2008)

I am planning to replace some awning windows in my house; the confiuration is two side by side windows mulled together, large opening.  I was looking at American Craftsman 7400 series vinyl awning, DS glass, low E.  I have heard some negative postings by people who have had America Craftsman installed, primarily double hungs.  I was told Anderson purchased the company from Simonton the manufacturer, but don't know if this has had any affect on quality.  Any experience ?


----------



## Macattac (Oct 8, 2008)

You are thinking of Silverline - not Simonton. Simonton makes a superior grade vinyl window. 
Silverline became the largest vinyl window manufacturer in the world by means of the American Craftsman (Home Depot) window, selling the Silverline name thru other channels, and also the Stanley brand name window thru yet other forms of distribution. They are all the same window.

They definately have a rep for occassional poor quality due to high speed manufacturing and no possible way to verify quality before the finish product is packaged. If you have ever seen this type of manufacturing you would know what i mean.

It is what it is. If you want quality, i would look elsewhere (Yes i am a window guy)& (no, i'm not going to try to pitch you "my" brand) there are many brands out there. On the other hand, if that's what you want to pay it's still pretty amazing you can buy windows for that kind of money compared to what has happened with the price of so many other products/materials recently.
Good Luck,
Ed

Oh, yes Anderson did buy Silverline a few years ago, but the product remains unchanged and of course is still made in the same plants. It is ownership only - they aren't made side by side with Anderson Windows.


----------



## secure (Oct 11, 2008)

The experience I've had is that the larger the window pane surface area, the more likely the double-pane will not hold the argon gas.

Then the window tends to "cloud" up on certain days of a humidity range. Although I have not cared enough to find that range...

You might have better luck with the standard size. All of mine seem to be okay, just the larger ones did that.


----------

